# Trivia 3/21



## luckytrim (Mar 21, 2019)

trivia 3/21
DID YOU KNOW...
Phobatrivaphobia is a fear of trivia about  phobias.

1. What show was Corey Monteith starring in when he died at  age 31 in 2013?
  a. - 'Arrested Development'
  b. - 'American Dad'
  c. - 'Modern Family'
  d. - 'Glee'
2. What sport is known as "Chess on Ice" ?
3. Which is the 'Eternal City' ?
4. What country is the world's largest producer (94%) of  Saffron ?
  a. - India
  b. - Morocco
  c. - Azerbaijan
  d. - Iran
5. If I'm learning about Richard Hickock and Perry Smith, what  book am I 
reading ?
6. Who dies in the 2nd act of 'Rent' ?
  a. - Benny
  b. - Roger
  c. - Mimi
  d. - Angel
7. Which of the following countries was NOT a member of the  European Monetary Union when the Euro began circulating?
  a. - Britain
  b. - Germany
  c. - Italy
  d. - the Netherlands
8. Expressions such as "Vanity fair", "Mr. Facing-both-ways"  and "Mr. Wordly Wiseman" were created by John Bunyan in which book?
  a. - The Pilgrim's Progress
  b. - Ulysses
  c. - Moll Flanders
  d. - The Fall

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
At the August 15-18, 1969 Woodstock Music Festival, there were  three deaths
and two births.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Curling
3. Rome
4. - d
5. 'In Cold Blood'
6. - d
7. - a
8. - a

CRAP !!
The babies reportedly born at the Woodstock festival 40 years  ago remain the
most enduring mystery from that chaotic weekend that defined a  generation.
Depending on the source, there was one birth on that patch of  upstate New
York farmland between Aug. 15-17, 1969. Or two. Or  three.
There were three deaths at Woodstock, but no confirmed births.  Three young
men died while attending Woodstock, two from drug overdoses  and another–just
17 years old—was run over by a tractor collecting debris while  he was asleep
in a sleeping bag.


----------

